# Way to make connection to xbox live better



## dlcrawle (Oct 24, 2008)

I was wondering what the best way to make my 360 connection faster. Is there a better modem to use or a better ethernet cable? any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Wired connection is probably faster, but it is mostly dependent on your Internet Service Provider.


----------



## stupot101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you set up a static IP and forwarded the necessary ports for Live?

That sorted my connection problems out instantly. Even with connecting wirelessly through a crappy BT router and an average internet connection speed. 

Google "Xbox Live static IP port forwarding" and you'll find lots of pages covering it.


----------

